# Avvio X, c'è solo il puntatore del mouse

## wiklex

Dopo qualche mese di Gentoo, ecco il primo errore 'inspiegabile'...

fino a ieri tutto bene, stamattina accendo, parte tutto: apro Firefox, icona di caricamento, poi sparisce e niente. Apro Pidgin e fa la stessa cosa... ok, allora decido di riavviare: ora all'avvio mi si presenta solo l'icona del mouse (che si muove) e null'altro.

Sapendo che nessun errore è inspiegabile... cosa può essere successo? (non ho fatto nessun update ieri, e anche se l'avessi fatto ieri mattina, ieri pomeriggio l'ho usato normalmente)

Ho provato a fare revdep-rebuild e non c'era nessuna libreria saltata.

Facendo l'update mi dice che deve fare un downgrade di xorg-server alla versione 1.6.3.901-r2, quando lo emergo però dà un errore di compilazione:

```

dispatch.c: In function ‘ProcCloseFont’:                                                                                                               

dispatch.c:1117: warning: ‘SecurityLookupIDByType’ is deprecated (declared at ../include/resource.h:268)

make[2]: *** [dispatch.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs.... 

mv -f .deps/colormap.Tpo .deps/colormap.Plo

mv -f .deps/devices.Tpo .deps/devices.Plo

make[2]: Leaving directory 'var/tmp/portage/x11-base/corg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901/dix'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory 'var/tmp/portage/x11-base/corg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901/dix'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

...

```

è da una settimanuccia che mi dice di fare quest'aggiornamento, ma non mi sono preoccupato perchè tutto funzionava al meglio... fino ad ora

----------

## pingoo

 *wiklex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Facendo l'update mi dice che deve fare un downgrade di xorg-server alla versione 1.6.3.901-r2, quando lo emergo però dà un errore di compilazione:
> 
> 

 

Mi pare di capire quindi che stai usando una versione instabile di X... Da quanto tempo sei con la versione attuale? Avevi seguito la guida all'aggiornamento? Comunque credo che tu possa in prima istanza consultare il log di X ( /var/log/Xorg.0.log ) e cercare gli errori là dentro.

----------

## wiklex

Accendendo ora mi dà una schermata di errore che prima non usciva:

La sessione è durata meno di 10 secondi, bla bla bla...

Visualizza dettagli (file ~/.xsession-errors)

```

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

which: no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:usr/bin:/opt/bin:usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.4:/usr/games/bin)

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

No protocol specified

** (gnome-session:4227): WARNING **: Impossibile aprire il display:

```

Ho schiacciato su OK, è partito xdm, ho fatto il login e adesso pare tutto come prima...

non mi capacito però... e soprattutto non sto tranquillo ora... cosa può essere successo, come faccio a non farlo accadere più?

----------

## wiklex

Aggiornamenti:

sono riuscito a fare il downgrade di xorg-server, ridato il comando emerge -uDNpv, --depclean e rev-dep rebuild.

Succede ancora la stessa cosa: schermata nera e puntatore del mouse in vista.

Adesso sono riuscito a far partire l'interfaccia grafica facendo CTRL+ALT+F8 e dopo CTRL+ALT+F7 , mi riparte il gdm, mi loggo e carica tutto per bene come se nulla fosse... continuo a non capire...

----------

## wiklex

Ho scoperto un'altra cosa, ho provato a giocare a Quake (non giocavo da parecchio tempo), appena lo avvio va in crash il sistema (xorg?) e mi riappare la schermata di login. Quindi ho provato a giocare anche a FretsOnFire e QuakeLive e mi dà lo stesso problema.

In pratica c'è qualche problema con il fullscreen dei giochi, penso che questo si possa collegare anche all'instabilità dell'avvio...

Sicuramente avrò fatto qualche aggiornamento che mi ha installato una versione non supportata dalla mia scheda video (ATI X1600), oppure ho rimpiazzato qualche file con etc-update.

Ho provato con il settaggio ati (x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.9-r2) e con quello x11 (x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1), succede la stessa cosa.

Come mi consigliate di procedere? da dove comincio?

----------

## wiklex

nessuno mi può dare una mano? penso che questo sia un problema risolvibile ai più esperti...

----------

## ciro64

hai messo la USE flag hal ?

se non c'era inseriscila e rifai l' emerge -DNu world

inoltre: 

```

# rc-update add hald default
```

----------

## wiklex

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> hai messo la USE flag hal ?
> 
> se non c'era inseriscila e rifai l' emerge -DNu world
> 
> inoltre: 
> ...

 

si ce l'ho da sempre la USE hal, come detto in precedenza il sistema funzionava perfettamente prima, sarà stato qualche aggiornamento di non so quando, perchè non giocavo da quasi due mesi...

----------

